# Trying to get through all the bureaucracy in order to teach



## sarahshires (Oct 3, 2013)

I Spent this morning trying to further my quest to get registered with a body called SACE. I need a letter of Ethical and Professional Standing which verifies you are authorized to teach in that field but also that your authorisation was never cancelled or revoked. They say it needs to come from the DFEE but FE teachers don't register with DFEE or have DFEE number unless moving into school teaching. The DFEE suggest contacting the IFL (other FE teachers out there will recognise the irony of this!) which I have done, but have had no response! I called SACE today and she said get a letter from the University I trained under. I explained they would not be able to verify the second bit as they don't hold records of your teaching... And Greenwich confirmed this when I phoned. Without the letter I can't register, without registration I can't teach....and this is not even getting to applying for work permit!

Does anyone have any advice on how to proceed?


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

Get a letter from your last FE college stating how long and what your taught and left as a teacher/lecturer in good standing. Also, get a letter from Greenwich confirming your qualifications. This should do it, a nightmare I understand.


----------



## sarahshires (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks for this. A colleague of my husband's works for DFE here and she's going to arrange a meeting. I will get the letter you suggest from my last college, though I am worried the original may never arrive through the post!


----------

